# GT: ORLANDO MAGIC @ Miami Heat (3/14/08)



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

@









Orlando Magic (42-24) vs. Miami Heat (11-52)

7:30 PM EST, AmericanAirlines Arena

*Miami Heat*




































Williams/Cook/Davis/Marion/Blount

*Orlando Magic*




































Nelson/Evans/Turkoglu/Lewis/Howard

Sportsline Preview


> While the Orlando Magic have secured their first winning record in five years, this may be the first season of a long run of losing for the Miami Heat.
> 
> After achieving one of their objectives for the stretch run, the Magic look to sweep the lowly Heat for the second straight season when the teams meet Friday night.
> 
> ...



let's make it 9 straight against these chumps... should be a huge win. 


i don't know about you guys... but as a MAGIC fan there is nothing sweeter than a MIAMI butt-kicking.

:cheers:




*GO MAGIC!*


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol. No shaq, no wade....we should beat these scrubs by at least 30 tonight. Dwight will have a feild day.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This should be an easy win and the Magic's 23rd win on the road.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol @ Maimi's Unis.... El Heat....wtf?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Power_Ballin said:


> Lol @ Maimi's Unis.... El Heat....wtf?


lol... have you seen all the other jerseys in espanol? so far i've seen los heat and los suns.

did you guys hear the 5 min intro in spanish?? i was so pist at first thinkin i messed up the settings or something.


why don't we have "El Magic" on our jerseys!?? :brokenhea





came home from work early today just so i could watch this mauling in it's entirety (normally i get home at half-time).


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Well i'll be dammed....Marion is out tonight too. This will be a cakewalk.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Power_Ballin said:


> Well i'll be dammed....Marion is out tonight too. This will be a cakewalk.


i missed that... why is he out???



7-0 early... this should be a good one. get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

nah I missed the intro....Miami is just a joke right now tho, there whole sporting scene is in a great depression right now. Magic up 7-0 to start.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Power_Ballin said:


> nah I missed the intro....Miami is just a joke right now tho, there whole sporting scene is in a great depression right now. Magic up 7-0 to start.


just read that MARION was taken due to a sore back and HASLEM is out for personal reasons... there's no reason MIAMI should score more than 75 points tonight, realistically i don't expect them to score more than 90 and ORLANDO should snap off about 120.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

dont kno why he's out, i cant remember what they said. Whatever it was it was probly BS. He probly just wanted to take the night off, i mean why not.....their odds of winning anymore games are slim to none without Wade...all the starters should just take a sabatical.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Wade - Out
Marion - Out
Haslem - Out

*Riley........... Gone*





:rotf:




SVG's GOTTA be loving this right now.

3-10 FTs right now, we def need to pick that nonsense up.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

haha, can they make there tanking look any more obvious. I mean you would think they would be a bit more subtle about it lol. If we dont win this game we dont belong in the playoffs, lol.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

this is ridiculous... they are hitting every shot and out hustling us.




the win's not gonna come easy... they need to work for it.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

50-51

halftime





hopefully they get a kick in the butt at halftime.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dammit! who the hell is this Joel Anthony dude!?!?


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

wow 66 all late in the third we better start to pull away, this is embarassing. Im not worried the heat are tanking they probably just want to not let it be too obvious.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

wow, they are just rainin three's....nothin we can do...


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Howard's defense is completely nonchalant tonight. No effort at all.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG they do not miss...Oh, Nice shot Hedo


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

What are we doin on D. :no:.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Im sorry but JWill is putting on a clinic tonight.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

What a terrible defense tonight 
We need to get this win somehow...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I think SVG should use Foyle and Howard together sometimes...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic win, but what a pathetic game by the Magic. The only defense I saw all night from the team was that late block by Howard. Hopefully this will be a wake up call for the Magic.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Phew...we got the W. It was good to see us finish strong, but it shouldn't have been that close. J Will was the best player on the floor tonight.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Power_Ballin said:


> Phew...we got the W. It was good to see us finish strong, but it shouldn't have been that close. J Will was the best player on the floor tonight.


He will be playing for the Magic next year. That is almost a guarantee.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Really?? that would be great if we could get him. He was always one of my favorite players back in his UF and Sactown days.....seems like his injury's have slowed him down a bit tho but he looked immpressive tonight(on a bum ankle at that) so maybe he just needs to be in the right situation. I'd love to see him play for us tho.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> He will be playing for the Magic next year. That is almost a guarantee.


how is that a guarantee? I dont want that bum on the team... were better off with the jameer and dooling/arroyo combo.

As for the game we really looked sluggish and really didn't want to defend. Great game for Jameer however, 21 pts 7 assists, 4 rebounds and *0 turnovers* one of the best games he has had all season, but its the heat so ehh.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

atmacfan said:


> how is that a guarantee? I dont want that bum on the team... were better off with the jameer and dooling/arroyo combo.
> 
> As for the game we really looked sluggish and really didn't want to defend. Great game for Jameer however, 21 pts 7 assists, 4 rebounds and *0 turnovers* one of the best games he has had all season, but its the heat so ehh.


Sorry but Williams = upgrade over Arroyo. Arroyo IMO will not be re-signed this offseason, while Dooling and Evans will be. Williams will be picked up for the vets minimum.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

atmacfan said:


> how is that a guarantee? I dont want that bum on the team... were better off with the jameer and dooling/arroyo combo.
> 
> As for the game we really looked sluggish and really didn't want to defend. Great game for Jameer however, 21 pts 7 assists, 4 rebounds and *0 turnovers* one of the best games he has had all season, but its the heat so ehh.


Jason Williams > Jameer in terms of vision, passing, and shooting.....Jameer would still start but I would love to have him come off the bench over arroyo tho.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

He wouldn't be bad for Orlando off of the bench. The biggest issue with JWill has been that he makes Steve Nash look like a good defender. But he's still good for a nice game every 3-4 games.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> He wouldn't be bad for Orlando off of the bench. The biggest issue with JWill has been that he makes Steve Nash look like a good defender. But he's still good for a nice game every 3-4 games.


yeah exactly... i never liked the guy always felt he forced the issue too much. I just dont feel like that is the type of player we need.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah his decision making is not always what you want from ur starting PG but the talent is there....I would take him over Carlos in NY minute.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If SVG isn't gonna play Arroyo he's definitely not going after Williams. 

Williams has toned down the flashiness over the years, but he still goes off on his tangents too often for a conservative coach, plus he's not a good defender.

I see Chris Duhon in Orlando before Williams.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Chris Duhon would great addition...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah Duhon would be a solid additoin too.....i like both guys so either way we go I think we would upgrade over Carlos. Someone said that Jwill was pretty much already a lock to come here tho....i mean is that pretty reliable info or is just another rumor.......


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Power_Ballin said:


> Yeah Duhon would be a solid additoin too.....i like both guys so either way we go I think we would upgrade over Carlos. Someone said that Jwill was pretty much already a lock to come here tho....i mean is that pretty reliable info or is just another rumor.......



I guess at the end of the game Jwill told reporters that he might have been auditioning to play for the magic. Also earlier in the season he went on record saying he would love to end his career playing in orlando. But honestly I dont want him to come here... he is just not the type of pg we need.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Power_Ballin said:


> Yeah Duhon would be a solid additoin too.....i like both guys so either way we go I think we would upgrade over Carlos. Someone said that Jwill was pretty much already a lock to come here tho....i mean is that pretty reliable info or is just another rumor.......




it's a rumor cuz J Will denied when asked... but he did have a lot of complementary things to say. for a cheap price he would be a good addition through free agency. 

I wonder what the price would be for Duhon though... either way i agree that either would be an upgrade over Arroyo.


----------

